# Samarai tiger koi??



## j0hnny (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey yall!! im new here! but long time betta enthusiast :] just wondering if any of you fanatics have hear or seen of a samarai tiger koi? 


thanks!!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Prism Bettas (you can find them on Facebook) has a variety of Indonesian import koi Bettas and samurais. They're currently accepting requests for imports before their next batch comes in. I got my yellow samurai and my koi girls from them.


----------



## j0hnny (Mar 22, 2016)

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> Prism Bettas (you can find them on Facebook) has a variety of Indonesian import koi Bettas and samurais. They're currently accepting requests for imports before their next batch comes in. I got my yellow samurai and my koi girls from them.


hmm so is there a such thing as a tiger smarai betta? or tiger koi?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

If what you mean by "tiger" is yellow, then @OUOhYeah2016 has two female yellow samurai kois. One is more koi and just a little bit samurai, and the other is more samurai and just a little bit koi, but they're both samurai kois nonetheless. She got both fish from Prism Bettas on Facebook.


----------



## j0hnny (Mar 22, 2016)

Olivia27 said:


> If what you mean by "tiger" is yellow, then @OUOhYeah2016 has two female yellow samurai kois. One is more koi and just a little bit samurai, and the other is more samurai and just a little bit koi, but they're both samurai kois nonetheless. She got both fish from Prism Bettas on Facebook.


ah.. hmm so what makes a samarai betta a samarai?
sorry for the questions im just confused on what my little buddy is


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

j0hnny said:


> ah.. hmm so what makes a samarai betta a samarai?
> sorry for the questions im just confused on what my little buddy is


You might know Samurai by another name: "galaxy". It's technically half dragon. So the thick white dragon scales are only a small sprinkle on top of the fish instead of all over.

I can't tell what your little buddy is without a picture. Mind starting a separate thread for that?  this thread is about something else. Don't wanna go off-topic


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Samurai pattern is partial Dragonscales at the top of the body. 

Like so:




What you're asking for isn't totally impossible but it's unlikely to find.

Here's a pic of a Tiger Koi with some dragon scales and has been labeled a Samurai but technically isn't. The thick scales should only be on the top of the body









A better Samurai Koi but not Tiger. Red's tend to marble out quick so they won't stay stable. Yellows (Tiger) tend to be more stable but they can still marble out; nothing is technically stable in the marble gene which is what kois are.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

These are my girls. The one in the breeder box is my yellow samurai and my koi is in front


----------



## j0hnny (Mar 22, 2016)

lilnaugrim said:


> Samurai pattern is partial Dragonscales at the top of the body.
> 
> Like so:
> 
> ...


thank you so much for explaining that for me. is this a new strain? never herd of these back in 2006 lol..


----------



## j0hnny (Mar 22, 2016)

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> These are my girls. The one in the breeder box is my yellow samurai and my koi is in front


wow their both beautiful! and im jealous!! is this your breeding pair??


----------



## j0hnny (Mar 22, 2016)

Olivia27 said:


> You might know Samurai by another name: "galaxy". It's technically half dragon. So the thick white dragon scales are only a small sprinkle on top of the fish instead of all over.
> 
> I can't tell what your little buddy is without a picture. Mind starting a separate thread for that?  this thread is about something else. Don't wanna go off-topic


okay I will start a new thread in a bit!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

No lol they're just two girls in my sorority. The koi was actually a mistake I ended up getting for free because Prism Bettas first sent me her by mistake instead of the yellow girl I bought.


----------



## j0hnny (Mar 22, 2016)

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> No lol they're just two girls in my sorority. The koi was actually a mistake I ended up getting for free because Prism Bettas first sent me her by mistake instead of the yellow girl I bought.


lol sorority,, I never called it that haha I like that!!!  well how lucky is that! free koi buddy


----------

